# 09 - Assignment - Green



## Dionysus (May 31, 2009)

With spring in full effect I'm sure we've all gotten some nice green photos.


----------



## nrois02 (Jun 1, 2009)

a little behind but here is something


----------



## Josh220 (Jun 2, 2009)

I really like those pictures guys.


----------



## rocktronx (Jun 2, 2009)

The first two are great. I love the colors you get at night and the culvert, perfect composition. Congrats to both of you on those.  Mine is Cornie... green = frog, But I'm stuck at home today.


----------



## LokiZ (Jun 2, 2009)

Hmm, I work with green all year round...  Although I must say I Like these better.  My green gets old after awhile and ceases to grab my attention.

Nice Frog!


----------



## inTempus (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## UtahsRebel (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## roentarre (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## Dionysus (Jun 4, 2009)

nice pics guys. the thing with places w/ a winter is that you tend to appreciate the  green times more


----------



## Nolan (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## LBoogieOnTheNik (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Dionysus (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Younker (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## LBoogieOnTheNik (Jun 10, 2009)

Younker said:


>



Great composition.  Lovely photo.


----------



## Bill19 (Jun 14, 2009)

Not technically good but i think its quite nice  lol


----------



## Cameron2049 (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## anox3 (Jul 2, 2009)

Cypress Gardens before they closed.


----------



## Chris. (Jul 4, 2009)

Well here goes nothing... I hope you like it.


----------

